# Liking etiquette on the forum



## Hufsa (11 Jan 2022)

Good morning everyone 😊
This question has been brewing in my mind for a while, and I think I need some opinions from others for this.
Sometimes I am away from the forum for longer stretches (weeks/months), and go through older posts catching up with what ive missed, so to speak.

I often come across posts that I want to press like on, but am unsure if I should, because they are older posts and I dont want to spam the poster with my like notifications.

Is there a cut-off period that you should no longer like old posts, like a liking etiquette?
If so, roughly how long is that period?

As you can probably tell this matter is of critical importance to my life and I eagerly await the socially acceptable answer from the peoples😘


----------



## Wookii (11 Jan 2022)

If liking something is dependent on the age of it, then I'm screwed! 😂

In terms of forum posts though, I'll stick a 'like' on anything I read that I like regardless. I have accidentally stuck a like on posts from 10 years ago which might be a little pointless, but hey ho, no harm done!


----------



## hypnogogia (11 Jan 2022)

Hufsa said:


> Good morning everyone 😊
> This question has been brewing in my mind for a while, and I think I need some opinions from others for this.
> Sometimes I am away from the forum for longer stretches (weeks/months), and go through older posts catching up with what ive missed, so to speak.
> 
> ...


I’ve bookmarked this post to return to and like in 2 years’ time.


----------



## lazybones51 (11 Jan 2022)

I'll like a post regardless of the date it was posted. Personally if I get a notification to say a post of mine from x years ago received a like, it pleases me to know the post is still being read and appreciated.


----------



## AlecF (11 Jan 2022)

As a newbie it introduces me to old posts that are really helpful.


----------



## PARAGUAY (11 Jan 2022)

I often put a like to old posts sometimes not seen before. Darrel dw1305 and others will often give links to threads which can be helpful


----------



## Hufsa (11 Jan 2022)

So what im getting here so far is that I can like away to my hearts content 😍

..You will all live to regret this day


----------



## mort (11 Jan 2022)

I often find I'm re reading old posts that I think are really interesting and then when I go to like them, I realise I already had and completely forgotten I'd seen the thread.


----------



## John q (11 Jan 2022)

Hufsa said:


> You will all live to regret this day


Or maybe you will if we en masse start carpet boming your old posts with likes. 😁


----------



## dw1305 (11 Jan 2022)

Hi all,


mort said:


> often find I'm re reading old posts that I think are really interesting and then when I go to like them, I realise I already had and completely forgotten I'd seen the thread.





PARAGUAY said:


> Darrel dw1305 and others will often give links to threads which can be helpful


Not just me then, I often find threads, that I contributed to, but that I now have no recollection of.

cheers Darrel


----------



## AlecF (11 Jan 2022)

I think that if you cut @dw1305  open he is entirely made up of helpful threads.


----------



## dw1305 (11 Jan 2022)

Hi all, 


AlecF said:


> if you cut @dw1305 open he is entirely made up of helpful threads.


Unfortunately probably the same posts <"repeated on numerous occasions">. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (11 Jan 2022)

The server is so busy routing likes etc. back and forth that it understandably has quite some hiccups too...  A lot's of times it fails to send notifications about replies in followed threads... Me personally I have not enabled E-mail notification, don't need it I'm here daily anyway so the top right Bell does its job so far. But as said not always... Not that I feel it's a problem, just something I noticed.


----------



## mort (11 Jan 2022)

I quite like a spot of thread necromancy. The odd random reply after years or dormancy has brought many great threads back to light. Some of the most enjoyable threads I've seen were from before I was a member and its hard to find some unless you do a lot of digging.


----------



## The grumpy one (11 Jan 2022)

I agree with mort and lasybones51

I have liked every post in this thread. Could get me banned!!!!!!!


----------



## NatalieHurrell (24 Feb 2022)

Only having been on here for less than a year I have had a field day reading some of the old posts.  I've liked lots of them and plan to carry on doing so


----------



## Andy Pierce (24 Feb 2022)

Funny you should ask since I just liked one of hoggie's posts from 2011 (Getting Christmas Moss to attach?) and wondered the same thing.  Seems if you like something, push the like button.


----------



## dean (25 Feb 2022)

I’ve not liked this post 
I’ll wait until it’s finished then come back to it in the future then like it  maybe 

Having old posts liked so they pop back up is like putting on an old coat and finding £10 in the pocket 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## not called Bob (28 Feb 2022)

Hufsa said:


> Good morning everyone 😊
> This question has been brewing in my mind for a while, and I think I need some opinions from others for this.
> Sometimes I am away from the forum for longer stretches (weeks/months), and go through older posts catching up with what ive missed, so to speak.
> 
> ...


I think ill take the @frederick thompson approach, when he was with us and if I learn from, enjoy, interact with, then I will whack on one of the like options


----------



## PARAGUAY (28 Feb 2022)

There is a member sorry can't remember who got an alert after several years without a aquarium replied and believe went back to a planted  aquarium so it's all 👍 good


----------



## Zeus. (13 May 2022)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Not just me then, I often find threads, that I contributed to, but that I now have no recollection of.
> ...


Or do a google search for something and a link to a post you did yourself comes up first 🤯🤣


----------

